# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  IRoot English version 1.7.9.10454

## mohamed73

*IRoot English version 1.7.9.10454    * *IRoot English version 1.7.9.10454  *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## big_gsm

*شكرا لك اخي محمد على برنامج الرائع انا استعمله كتيرا و سهل استعمال و يدعم اجهزة كتيرة*

----------

